# Moses Basket... do i need one?



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi there,

just looking for some advise really...
I know its a little too early to be buying baby things so instead i started working out what i would need and putting some money aside to buy these things at a later date.

I was just wondering if i would need to buy a Moses basket? I thought that the baby can go straight into the cot (in my bedroom) but a friend that is due to have her baby any day now told me that i would need a Moses basket as should not put baby straight into cot for some reason... I have never heard of this before and am now confused.

Can you please tell me if a cot is good or Moses basket is a must?

Thank you. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, you don't have to have a moses basket, the cot in your room is fine, as long as you make sure that the baby's feet are to the foot of the cot and the blankets under the arms.  Some people just like to have moses baskets as the baby doesn't look just so small in them, and they can transport them downstairs if they wish,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Amilycatlin, 

I don't think i will be buying one in that case as a bit stuck for space and i like to think that baby would have more room if he/she needs it (in a cot).


----------

